# Phoebe's ACL Surgery



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Today's the big day for her ACL Suture surgery - they elected to keep away from TPLO or TTA surgeries and stick with the simpler Suture technique.

We have an X-Pen for her and are getting the house set up - smooth floors covered, stairs blocked etc.

It's stressful but hoping for the best! I will use this thread to post some status reports etc. and have really appreciated reading the posts from others regarding these surgeries and the recovery progress.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Phoebe*

I'll be praying for Phoebe-she will be fine.
Keep us posted!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Good luck, Phoebe. Fingers and paws crossed for you here. 

Be prepared for a rather big incision and stay on top of the pain meds for the first couple of days. I hope everything goes smoothly during her recovery. Will check back on her progress.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for Phoebe, for successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Well wishes for a successful surgery and complete recovery. Hugs to Phoebe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doorbell*

Did you disconnect the doorbell?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Good luck with Phoebe's surgery...I'll be watching for updates.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Phoebe*

Checking for an update on Phoebe.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

She's back today finally after the surgery - poor girl. 2 weeks for her in the cone of shame - I feel so bad for her. You can tell it hurts, she is crying a lot, but still very happy to be home! It went well and let's hope for a fast recovery - they said she has a lot of arthritis so it could take longer and may not ever reach 100% cured.

MEDS: She got Simplicef (antibiotic), and Metacam for pain 1x a day and that's it for pills - but she also has a "pain patch". 
She was on Tramadol before the surgery...that seemed to kind of knock her out....she could really use that right now.









Apologies for this somewhat shocking image - but it's to show those who also are going to have to go through this what they can expect. You can see a clear bandage on the right knee...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Poor girl. Hope recovery goes smooth.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so glad she's home. She looks great! Samantha had a tough time with her cone of shame but adjusted amazingly quickly to it after three or four days. It will be off before you know it!

Thanks for the update and hope she continues to do well!


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh - and no need to disconnect the doorbell - she's never been one of those crazy jumping kind - she's very mellow and hardly ever even gets up to see any more.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers and best wishes for speedy, pain free recovery. Hugs to Phoebes.


----------



## jpclaypool (Aug 21, 2012)

Best of luck, and quick recovery! My Odis will be through one week of recovery tomorrow from the tplo surgery. Stressfull times for sure!


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the well wishes and info - she's still a little squeaky today - I worry that she didn't get all of her liquid pain meds this AM - I squirted it in the side of her mouth but think it might have come out the other side! :-(

It's a 24 hour dose, so I don't want to give her more. Tomorrow I will put it inside bread with peanut butter in it.

She's most happy when going outside. The pen is no fun. She's putting her leg down and OK with the PROM physical therapy etc. We decided not to build a ramp for just two steps down to the front yard - on front door step and one porch step. For now we are carrying her over those - but she's acting like they would be no problem - so maybe in a few days she can tackle them on her own! Once in the yard she can go to the back yard with no problem - she would like to keep going too..but not for a long time - sorry Phoebe.

The hardest part for us is getting down on the floor to do the PROM therapy, massages and icing - hubby and I both are not very young - and getting up and down from the floor is a challenge for us! LOL


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Thought I would share this - I made a large cold compress therapy pack on the cheap using directions I found online - It's super simple! We have other ones but I wanted something a bit bigger for her whole leg.

About 35% rubbing alcohol ($1 @Dollar Tree) mixed with 65% water - I just guessed at a ratio of somewhere between 50/50 and 2:1 - the online one I found said 50/50 but more water works well. Squeeze the air out and seal. It creates a great frozen "slushie" pack in a Zip-Lock type bag - I then put it in another Zip-Lock for an extra level of seal/security.

Here's a look of it in use today - using a damp cloth underneath to help transmit the cold and protect from sticking. A dry towel didn't transmit the cold well enough.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Moved a chair over by her pen area to visit and made it a little larger today - she's not moving around much at all anyway, though would prefer the run of the house!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sending good wishes for Phoebe - hope that she has an uneventful recovery


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update and sharing the cold compressor pack idea. Sending healing vibes and hugs to a "jailed" girl.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

I wanted to make mention this wonderful online resource - 
/topdoghealth.com

We got a free downloadable Ebook on the Cruciate surgery (ACL) Home Rehabilitation
Guide from them - there's tons of videos and other helpful information - brilliant!

Many in the forum may already know about them - but for someone searching for help and info - this is a great resource!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

iGirl said:


> I wanted to make mention this wonderful online resource -
> /topdoghealth.com
> 
> We got a free downloadable Ebook on the Cruciate surgery (ACL) Home Rehabilitation
> ...


Thank you for sharing your findings. I posted it to our new member last night, her sweet Holly is going for surgery soon.
Hugs to Phoebe, hope she is doing well.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Todays tip on preparing your home - if you have slick floors like hardwood or tile you'll need to put something down so they don't slip.

I had some of this "Red Rosin" paper on hand - found at places like Home Depot.
It's used to protect new floors in houses etc. and is a perfect width for walking areas.
In our case so far she is only going in and out the front door - so we just have the one hardwood hallway to cover. Plenty left to do other areas once she gets a little more freedom - but for now the surgeon says 8 weeks in the X-pen too allow better healing.

Inexpensive - and works great!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Ear scritches to the coned and jailed sweet Phoebe. Each day gets her closer to be rid of the cone which will already be a big improvement in her eyes. Good thoughts for her as she goes through her rehab. Slowly and patiently will do it. Keep us posted.

You are quite resourceful and finding great ideas for post-op tips and tricks. Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad Phoebe is recovering nicely. 
I went through TPLO and FHO with my Toby and I also used some of Topdog's advice on facebook and printed out a rehab broschure. The surgeon that did the surgeries also gave me instructions which I followed a bit more than topdog's vet. But both are good,very helpful. 
If you still have pain issues with Phoebe, you might want to ask your vet about supplementing Metacam with Tramadol. My Toby was on Metacam for three years prior to his surgeries and after TPLO, the metacam and Tramadol were not even enough pain coverage and I switched to Rimadyl twice a day and Tramadol twice a day per my surgeon's instructions. Sometimes surgeons only prescribe Tramadol and other pain meds for two weeks, but believe me, and Topdog agrees with that, the pets will need it a lot longer to be able to fully recovery and built up that muscle mass. 
Good luck to poor Phoebe!


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Saturday she got her pain patch off - this morning she seems much more lethargic and not very happy - we have started her back on Tramadol (post pain patch). Her Metacam ran out a few days ago and had 0 refills - so I assume we're done with that. She has 1 week left taking Simplicef.

Photo of where the pain patch was... (RH wrist) The other side has healed from an IV.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Phoebe is so brave. I hope as today goes on she starts feeling a bit better. I guess it is one day at a time.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone again - just updating as I can get to it - 
Week 2 we've switched her over to moist heat (top photo)
Her clear band aid came off - the scar looks pretty gnarly, but it's healing up well.

Less than 1 week left until the cone of shame comes off - YAY!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

The incision does look good. Great job on both your parts! Can't wait to see a pic of Phoebe standing & without the cone.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

That incision is looking good. Hope she continues to do well.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

The incision looks good, I hope the healing is going smooth and fast. Hugs to sweet Phoebes.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Phoebe got her Cone Of Shame off today and had a bath - she's still fragrant - but feeling and smelling much better now! The doc says she has regained 100% of her range of motion - great news! The only thing that's any concern is a little click she has in that knee which isn't really harmful and may go away in time. If not, she may start on joint lubricant injectables...or may start them anyway to head off increased arthritis.

One thing very nasty from this - she had a big raw spot underneath her neck from the cone - plus it was clumped with wet, moldy fur from not getting air and catching saliva for two weeks - it's a gnarly mess. I've cut away as much as I can and will treat the raw areas with Betadyne. It's probably going to take 2-3 baths and brushings to get it all out. Yuck.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Question - 

Phoebe had to have part of her front wrists shaved for IVs. One was shaved 3 weeks ago (for the X-Rays) and one was 2 weeks ago (for the surgery).

Within a week before the surgery, she had licked the first one raw - now 2 weeks after surgery she got her Cone Of Shame off and has started licking them both again and I'm afraid that they will both become raw again.

Is there anything I can put on these areas (other than bandages) to make her NOT lick them?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Igirl*

Your Phoebe is a GORGEOUS GIRL!!!
Not sure what you can put on her wrists-I would call the vet and ask and also mention the spot on her neck where the cone rubbed.
How Old is She?

My Smooch had the TPLO Surgery when she was 10 years old.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I used to cut socks and use tubes, would put rubber bands on the ends, tight enough to keep it in the place but not too tight. Hugs to a sweet girl.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad she is feeling much better.
I know there is stuff to spray on that is bitter to the taste, but it never worked for any of my dogs.
For Toby, I use some of my socks to either put it totally over the foot and secure the upper portion to the fur with tape, or I take an old sock and cut just the band portion of it off and pull it over the paw and attach it with tape to the fur at the bottom and top. Toby is usually okay with that. I treat the raw areas with neosporin, seems to work best.
Good luck!

Okay, thought about it, if you do the sock thing, just use the cut off band of the sock, pull over paw over area first treated with neosporin or some other antibiotic ointment and secure to the fur with tape on both ends to prevent slipping off. 
I thought about slipping dangers with using the entire sock over the foot, so I nixed that idea, lol.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

No answers here either about the licking of the raw spots, but had to tell the pic of Phoebe is something else!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sending Phoebe healing thoughts, and you strength! My boy had double shoulder surgery at 9 months old, the rehab is tough, I feel your pain.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback and ideas everyone - BTW Phoebe is 9 years old this November.

She's mostly stopped licking her arms on her own now, so that's good. Strange, I thought for sure she would lick the incision - but she hasn't touched it!

If she ever had to have a cone again I would make sure it has air holes so the area can breathe - and also figure out how to add some padding to the inner edge so it doesn't cut into her skin again. The raw area on her neck is much much better today. 

I'm glad some of you enjoyed the post bath photo - here's another one.... Since she has to stay on leash and the days are getting cooler, she got to sit outside on the deck for an hour in the sun to dry off. Otherwise Dr's orders are strict confinement - no movement except for bathroom breaks and her new exercise that starts this week - puppy squats.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

She is very cute!


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

*2 1/2 weeks post op video ACL knee surgery*

Here's a short video of how well she is doing so far - this is a good result as the vet says she has returned to 100% range of motion.

She still isn't anywhere near fully recovered, but weight on the leg is a good thing. Now for many many weeks of trying to rebuild strength and controlled movement so nothing goes bad.

Golden Retriever ACL knee surgery result week 2-3 - YouTube


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

She is doing great, love her happy tail wagging.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't know if this is related - probably not - but last night (3 1/2 weeks out from surgery) Phoebe vomited up a *hairball*! It was tubular in shape - about 2" in diameter and 6" long - if I hadn't seen it, I might have thought it came from the other end! LOL

If related to the surgery, probably the loss of fur and licking/grooming herself just maybe accumulated. In any event, she probably feels much better now that it's over with. More likely this is something that's been developing for quite a while and just "came up". 

Besides her regular food she's now getting - 

Tramadol (inside bread rolled in with a tiny bit of peanut butter)
GlycanAid-HA (free sample/test bottle)
Fish Oil capsules (dipped in peanut butter)
Cosequin DS

All in all she's feeling great and cannot understand why she's not free - out of the pen in the house and running wild off leash in the yard! Not for a long time yet though.

As a treat before bed time, we've been putting her on the couch with us at night while we watch some TV. She loves it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad the post-op is going so well. And love her "treat" before bed time. I bet it is a treat for you too.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Great report on Phoebe. Glad she is feeling better and would love another pic of her as she progresses.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone - 4+ weeks now and she's still doing well. The fur takes a long time to grow back!

It's getting hard to not let her have the run of the main level of the house again, but they say confinement, so she'll stay in her pen for a while longer. :-( Not sure why, when all she ever does is lay around and sleep anyhow - she's never gone wild for the doorbell ringing etc.

Trips outside on the leash are getting much harder as it's freezing in the mornings now. Harder for me because I hate the cold, and harder for her because she's partially naked. lol


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, she looks great! One day at a time.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Recovery is tough, I had a nine month old that had double OCD shoulder surgery. You'll never regret doing it after she is off restrictions and is limp free!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Phoebe is doing well. Sorry that fur is growing very slow, time for a winter coat shopping.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad she is doing so well!
My Golden's fur took a long time to grow in after both his surgeries, months. But, it is all full and fluffy now. Phoebe will get there.
Wishing a continued full recovery!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Phoebe*

So glad to hear that Phoebe is recovering nicely, and her pen is the safest-I know how tempting it is!!
When Smooch had her TPLO, I can't remember how long it took for her fur to grow back. Phoebe might be looking for a sweater until it does!
Give her big kisses and hugs for me!!


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Just a small funny photo update - 

Phoebe has started turning into a brat now. After her walks on leash for yard duty, a couple of times I unlocked the leash 1 foot away walking straight towards going back into her pen - and off she quickly turned, dashed and jumped up on the couch.

I tell her to get down and go to the pen, and she's like - no way! I put my arms out like I'm going to pick her up and she rolls sideways on her back into the couch as far and deep as she can get so it's much harder to pick her up...ha ha.

She always loses that game, but is obviously rebelling and getting very tired of being penned up.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Just checking in - Phoebe is doing great at 6 weeks out from surgery! Pictured here at full extension- hopping up on the railing of our deck to get a better view - she can easily see the two goldens that live next door from there (Emma and Lucky) - but that's two split rail fences away with a creek in between - and she has never gotten to play with them. :-(

She had her 6 week checkup - 
They started her on Adequan injections, and Meloxicam

I can't handle giving her the injections - needles make me queasy...so hubby is going to do it (at least for the next couple of times) - It's $8 a shot extra for them to do it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Phoebe is doing so great. You should set up a play date with Emma and Lucky once when she is ok to go out and play.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

So happy to read Phoebe is coming along. Love her pics!! She reminds me so much of Ruby.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

She looks fabulous! 

Adequan worked wonders for my girl - hoping the same for your!


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

8 week check in - or is it 9? She continues to do very well - but we're keeping her in her pen other than for on leash yard breaks.

Today she gave me a scare going down the steps from our deck to our yard she got too fast and far ahead, and her bottom gave out as she hit the grass. She has graduated to the long leash but got too much of it I think. She has a tendency to want to jump off the last 2 stairs and not walk down them. She seems fine however...

Keep that leash short and tight on stairs!

Her fur is starting to look a little better - and she needs it - 27 degrees here this AM. Within a month's time however we will be relocating to Florida! My husband is already down there working in his new position - leaving us to pack and do dog duties - like her Adequan injections - D&MN! She's hard to hold still for these without help. 

Anyway - here's a couple of pics -

*Long Leash*









*Fur growing out*









*~GOOFY!~*


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So happy to see that Phoebe is doing so well! I think all of us have had *that* scare - and it makes your heart drop. I remember Penny's Mom found that Penny had gone down the stairs and with my girl's first TPLO she jumped up in the kitchen for her food and immediately fell to the ground. With her second one, she started running laps around the couch while I was getting a poop bag ready for a trip outside. :doh:

I'm not sure if Phoebe's Adequan injections are SQ or IM, but wanted to share what we do. Hannah's "wait" is very strong (especially when food is involved), so I lay a treat out within view and tell her to "wait" - she'll lay or sit there (drooling) while I give the injection. She's always pleased with herself when she's released and gets that treat plus another


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Phoebe looks great. Thanks for the update.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

hubbub said:


> I'm not sure if Phoebe's Adequan injections are SQ or IM, but wanted to share what we do. Hannah's "wait" is very strong (especially when food is involved), so I lay a treat out within view and tell her to "wait" - she'll lay or sit there (drooling) while I give the injection. She's always pleased with herself when she's released and gets that treat plus another


Thanks! Phoebe gets her shot under the skin on her back/hind quarters - problem with the treat and waiting is - she will sit down and wait for it - so I can't get to the spot. Last time I did it while she was standing, eating her dinner - and she was still wiggling so I went fast but I'm sure it hurt because I couldn't be gentle. I hate doing this.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Phoebe really does look good! I bet the warmer weather in Florida will be therapeutic for her recovery.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Adequan shots were a great help for Robbie recoverying from knee surgery. Try filling a kong or bone with some peanut butter or yogurt and while she is laying down licking it do the shot then.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

We just finished the loading doses for her Adequan - I finally figured out a system after the first week or so - put her dinner bowl up against the couch and then get her in between me and the couch when she gets dinner, and hold her in next to the couch with my knees so I have two free hands - one to prepare the injection site (lift a small skin fold on her back/hind) and one to shoot. It went pretty smoothly all but for one time when I was trying too hard to be gentle and extended the issue.... it's better to just get in there and go fast!


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

And now at roughly 12 weeks she is finally off leash - video link below - her Christmas jingle collar came out today too!

*Jingle Dog*


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh wow!! You can totally see how happy Phoebe is to be running free. So happy she is doing so well. She is such a beautiful girl!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*IGirl*

IGirl

Phoebe looks wonderful and I'm glad she is doing so great.
My Hubby, Ken, used to give Smooch adequan injections.
The vet showed him how to do it using an orange for practice.
Smooch would just go up to Ken and wait for her shot!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

:squintdan Yay !!! Freedom !!! Phoebe is looking wonderful and soooo happy. arty2: Great job on both your parts. :appl:


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Phoebe looks FANTASTIC!!! I hope the adequan injections provide her lots of relief :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I am concerned that her Adequan injections have her feeling better than she really is - and might cause herself more injury by overdoing it. She doesn't seem to know anything other than going 100% full speed. ha ha

These doses of freedom are going to have to be limited for a while I think still. I'm just not sure - 12 weeks is fully recovered yet or not?

We are supposed to be moving in another 2-3 weeks - that will slow her down and the new place has no fenced yard in alligator country - so she will go back on leash until we figure that out.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My Golden had TPLO October a year ago and after 8 weeks, he already got the go ahead to run from the surgeon. Bone healing was complete according to the x-rays.

At week 12, I personally would not worry too much when she is running. She needs to built that muscle mass up. But, that is my personal opinion. 
If she gets sore from all the running, let her rest a couple of days and give her some pain meds. She will bounce right back. My Toby did. 

Great to see her run and be happy again.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Phoebe is looking great , congratulations to both of you


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

I've just read your thread about Phoebe's surgery. Can I tell you I Love the last video of her in her jingle collar running free! It is very encouraging. Our own Phoebe just had total hip replacement (THR) at 7 months. Your pictures and journey rang very true and familiar! Today she is almost six weeks post surgery. Tomorrow she will have her second rehab on the underwater treadmill. Really hope and pray she will do as well as your pretty girl. Thank you for all the info. Best wishes on your upcoming move. I look forward to following you & your Phoebe in Florida.
Dale


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

njoyqd said:


> I've just read your thread about Phoebe's surgery. Can I tell you I Love the last video of her in her jingle collar running free! It is very encouraging. Our own Phoebe just had total hip replacement (THR) at 7 months. Your pictures and journey rang very true and familiar! Today she is almost six weeks post surgery. Tomorrow she will have her second rehab on the underwater treadmill. Really hope and pray she will do as well as your pretty girl. Thank you for all the info. Best wishes on your upcoming move. I look forward to following you & your Phoebe in Florida.
> Dale


Thanks so much to everyone!

Dale, I'm thrilled that my thread could help you (and others) with a little encouragement....and you have a Phoebe too! Neat!  Best wishes with her recovery - the time goes much faster than it seems it might.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Phoebe*

I am so glad that Phoebe is doing so well. My Smooch recovered very nicely from ACL surgery, too. I think you have a point that you have to watch that she doesn't overdo the exercise!


----------

